# I pad2



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

do any members use the i pad2,if so what do you rate it,is it easy to use ,etc?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I bought one about 3 weeks ago and love it! So easy to use from the off and learning little short cuts all the time. Haven't turned my home laptop on since except to back up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

jonah said:


> I bought one about 3 weeks ago and love it! So easy to use from the off and learning little short cuts all the time. Haven't turned my home laptop on since except to back up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same for me best £400 i have spent this year if i was to buy again i would go for the 32gb or 64 gb with 3g as my 16gb is almost full up now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have a 64gb 3g and a monthly no notice contract at £10 per month. Best thing we've bought .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

There's an 82 year old guy at my gym who bought one about two months ago. He was completely computer illiterate until then and absolutely loves his iPad.

And my brother-in-law was a confirmed PC user until his first foray into Apple land with his iPhone a few years ago. He has since bought an iPad and just last weekend an iMac too. He loves them all and will never go back to PCs.

But don't listen to me, go and try one!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

davelincs said:


> do any members use the i pad2,if so what do you rate it,is it easy to use ,etc?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


You still in Aycliffe ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Love mine, had version 1 first then the new pad2, love it, no point in me spending an extra £100 for the 3G version as if I use my pad out of the house I just tether it to my iPhone 4s and it works fine
Just get one


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

davelincs said:


> do any members use the i pad2,if so what do you rate it,is it easy to use ,etc?
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Hi Dave

I'm using the ipad1 had it for over a year now,best thing for sure we ever bought, as mentioned before hardly use the lap-top anymore. The ipad is much quicker and very user friendly, give it a go you won' t be disapointed [smiley=gossip.gif]

Martyn


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I didn't see the need for 3G so got the 64 as mines used at home or in Hotels, need to get a pen for notes and colour splash apps, any recommendations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, i will be investing in one, will go for the 32gb one


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > do any members use the i pad2,if so what do you rate it,is it easy to use ,etc?
> ...


Hi Andy, Still here and working, should be finished middle of next week


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Love mine, had version 1 first then the new pad2, love it, no point in me spending an extra £100 for the 3G version as if I use my pad out of the house I just tether it to my iPhone 4s and it works fine
> Just get one


Any idea Sid how i can tether my 3gs running the latest software. my network does not support tethering. just need to jailbrake as i understand but not sure how to do it. :?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I must admit I love my iPad2, even bought one for guests to use in my holiday let for next year.

My only gripe, but its what you already know before buying one - everything is geared up for iTunes and buying music, movies and TV.

I also have a HP Touchpad, which is probably one of the most underestimated tablets out there and to be honest is my preference over the two - Touchpad is my daily take everywhere workhorse, 9 email accounts running on it, splashtop remote access, watching downloaded stuff etc iPad2's at home for armchair browsing and looking pretty attached to the wall in my White world at home


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I've tried tablets; personally I don't see what all the fuss is about. They're ok for simple games and looking at pictures, but you wouldn't want to do any serious typing on one, and some things are just more long-winded with a touch interface strange as it seems. For simple stuff - yes, touch is more intuitive, but one things get beyond what you can do by pinch-zooming and dragging it rapidly starts to get clunky.

They're good for what is essentially point and click consumption of media, but then only some media. Why consume music on an iPad when you can do so on any of today's devices at less than a 10th of the weight? Having to prop one up or hold it while you watch a video is just awkward after the novelty of having a video in your hand wears off. I can see them being useful on long flights where you could just stick it on the tray and be done with it, but apart from that, why watch anything on a small screen? Fear not though, for domestic use there are some expensive accessories you can buy to prop the screen up just like your old laptop screen used to do all by itself. :? For a quick surf, yes, such devices are ok with the main advantage being their instant start-up time. For the tech-illiterate who don't mind being routed through a walled garden to buy everything then there's evidently a market. If you like your market to be a little more open, or if you're just faster with a real keyboard rather than a "hunt and peck" typist, these devices have novelty value only. Pretty expensive for a web browser and simple games.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think there is definitely a market out there for them, I'm just not in it. I keep trying to convince my step-mother to get one for her kitchen, put all her recipe books on it, and do her online food-shopping from it.

When sat on the sofa a while ago I had a think about what I'd like to do with a tablet. I decided that it was to be able to control my squeezebox, the occasional bit of e-mail checking and quick web-browsing, and maybe play media on my TV.

My phone does all this, and does is sufficiently well enough. Sure web-browsing is constrained, but then I have a laptop for anything more complex, and really my major gripe with browsing on my phone is having to use my fingers and not a cursor.

What I'm more seriously considering for my lounge is a small wireless keyboard with a trackpad in. Then I can rig an old laptop to the back of my TV and have full-screen web-browsing and such on a big screen.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A cordless mouse works very well on a sofa, but I've considered the same thing to allow for typing. A 50" screen on the other side of the room looks the same as a tablet a couple of feet away.

I've tried a tablet in the kitchen. It was quite good. The prime advantage over a book was being able to zoom the text to read from further away whilst preparing for instance. But then you had to scroll around to compensate. It didn't stand up as well as a book because books are just more grippy on surfaces, though I see Belkin have done done a stand specifically for kitchen use of tablets with a rather neat washable pointer for driving the thing. Handy but it's ANOTHER accessory that you need to buy to make the tablet practical. And I think that's the essence of their problem... in too many usage cases they just aren't as practical as the alternatives they're trying to ape. :? That said I did enjoy using the tablet in the kitchen, but it may just have been novelty value. Had I used the laptop I could have achieved the same result on a larger screen though.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

iPads are brilliant for reading electronic books and for quick web searches/use which is what I bought mine for. I used to read up to 2 paperbacks a week which got kind of expensive so I ended up buying a couple of dvd's loaded with books (75,000 +) off eBay for around £10 to use on my iPad. Ok a lot I would never buy or read but for well over 12 months I have not bought another book. I have used it for perusing spreadsheets and word docs on occasion.

One other thing they are good for is looking at workshop manuals in PDF format.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Ah, a Kindle works so much better for books. No need for an iPad for that reason.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Dash said:


> Ah, a Kindle works so much better for books. No need for an iPad for that reason.


I tried a Kindle before buying the iPad but didn't like the way the screen updated and at the time, the Kindle was limited to books from Amazon. The iPad was always much more than a Kindle but having said that the Kindle is a a fantastic bit of kit for the price.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Haha.

I just love the way you guys are all melting towards Apple. 

It's a shame Steve isn't around to see it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

OH please. What a pile of emotional drivel. Oh Steve we miss youuuuuuuuu [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
:roll:

Dash is right, backlit screens are shite for long term reading. I've tried different colour schemes in night mode but it's still more straining on the eyes than paper or eInk. Once Qualcomm gets their colour eInk displays into consumer devices backlit displays will seem crazy for reading.

Good luck reading your screen in daylight too. :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Until OLED comes along...

Been waiting for years for an OLED Monitor. Wish they'd hurry up and produce one, I'm not sure how much longer my CRT can hold on for.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> OH please. What a pile of emotional drivel. Oh Steve we miss youuuuuuuuu [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> :roll:
> 
> Dash is right, backlit screens are shite for long term reading. I've tried different colour schemes in night mode but it's still more straining on the eyes than paper or eInk. Once Qualcomm gets their colour eInk displays into consumer devices backlit displays will seem crazy for reading.
> ...


You are my challenge Scooby.

You will take on Apple eventually because you can see it makes sense. 

Are you in IT and frightened of losing your job? :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It makes no frickin' sense whatsoever. A shiny display long after display manufacturers were supposed to be reducing glare and reflections. One source for the stuff you consume on it. No expandability. Useless in daylight. Useless for reading in the dark. Pointless for watching films unless you're travelling. No good for typing or anything beyond the most casual interaction. Overpriced content. The need for accessories like stands. Proprietary connections which don't suit the rest of the world where genuine STANDARDS exist. Overpriced accessories because of licensing fees charged to third parties.

It's also everything that's wrong with "innovation" and everything that's wrong with patenting and IP abuse. 
Apple is everything that is wrong with computing and the aims of the open internet. Tim Berners-Lee would be spinning in his grave, were he dead. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> It makes no frickin' sense whatsoever. A shiny display long after display manufacturers were supposed to be reducing glare and reflections. One source for the stuff you consume on it. No expandability. Useless in daylight. Useless for reading in the dark. Pointless for watching films unless you're travelling. No good for typing or anything beyond the most casual interaction. Overpriced content. The need for accessories like stands. Proprietary connections which don't suit the rest of the world where genuine STANDARDS exist. Overpriced accessories because of licensing fees charged to third parties.
> 
> It's also everything that's wrong with "innovation" and everything that's wrong with patenting and IP abuse.
> Apple is everything that is wrong with computing and the aims of the open internet. Tim Berners-Lee would be spinning in his grave, were he dead. :wink:


Us Apple guys are different.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, like "special". :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> Until OLED comes along...
> 
> Been waiting for years for an OLED Monitor. Wish they'd hurry up and produce one, I'm not sure how much longer my CRT can hold on for.


CRT? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Yeah, like "special". :wink:


No like, sensible.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> CRT? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Only plasma is comparable for response time and colour gamut. :wink:

I wouldn't hold my breath for OLED though. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sorry, what's sensible?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Sorry, what's sensible?


http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I just burped up a bit of sick.

http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/business/apps/
Yes, with the ability to circumvent its password protection in 5 seconds, it's an IDEAL business machine for your roaming employees :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> I think I just burped up a bit of sick.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/business/apps/
> Yes, with the ability to circumvent its password protection in 5 seconds, it's an IDEAL business machine for your roaming employees :roll:


Scoob, it was never marketed as a business machine but remarkably ( :roll: ) it has been swallowed by loads.

I can't imagine why...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh come on. You know how easily people are swayed by marketing. Take existing concepts, fluff them up, claim they're new, lie, add a layer of utter pretension, and hey presto the most malleable consumers are ready to be whored anything you tell them they should buy. :roll:

Steve Jobs wasn't exactly Nikola Tesla in terms of contribution to humanity, yet is credited with "inventing" things he didn't invent. It's all rather tragic really that people are not only so easily impressed, but have such a low bar as to what contributes a meaningful enhancement to human life.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Do sales figures lie?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ScoobyTT said:


> Oh come on. You know how easily people are swayed by marketing. Take existing concepts, fluff them up, claim they're new, lie, add a layer of utter pretension, and hey presto the most malleable consumers are ready to be whored anything you tell them they should buy. :roll:
> 
> Steve Jobs wasn't exactly Nikola Tesla in terms of contribution to humanity, yet is credited with "inventing" things he didn't invent. It's all rather tragic really that people are not only so easily impressed, but have such a low bar as to what contributes a meaningful enhancement to human life.


Okay. Whatever you say. But look at the figures. I'm lying. :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Got to say I was fairly anti Apple until I got my 4S a month ago - can't see me going back to Android in the near future.

Might even treat myself to an iPad2 but I'm scared if I do it'll mean I don't use my iPhone at home!

Sod it - I'm getting one


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on. You know how easily people are swayed by marketing. Take existing concepts, fluff them up, claim they're new, lie, add a layer of utter pretension, and hey presto the most malleable consumers are ready to be whored anything you tell them they should buy. :roll:
> ...


Who said anything about you? You do realise don't you that "you" from "Take existing" on wasn't YOU? :lol: No? Oh well.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quite fancy an ipad but I believe it's difficult to do 'quotes' on them when posting to a post on a forum and scroll down if your on a forum? Is this true?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Dotti said:


> Quite fancy an ipad but I believe it's difficult to do 'quotes' on them when posting to a post on a forum and scroll down if your on a forum? Is this true?


Will let you know when i get one Abi


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I'm hoping get an iPad for Christmas, I hardly use my laptop for browsing the net since I got my iPhone.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Quite fancy an ipad but I believe it's difficult to do 'quotes' on them when posting to a post on a forum and scroll down if your on a forum? Is this true?


Maybe it's not so hard 
Sent from my iPad


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

davelincs said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Quite fancy an ipad but I believe it's difficult to do 'quotes' on them when posting to a post on a forum and scroll down if your on a forum? Is this true?
> ...


Nope as you can see ;-)

Sent from my iPad 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jonah said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


Well that's good it works then :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It's really easy to quote using tapatalk, but cut and paste is a pain normally


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Oh come on. You know how easily people are swayed by marketing. Take existing concepts, fluff them up, claim they're new, lie, add a layer of utter pretension, and hey presto the most malleable consumers are ready to be whored anything you tell them they should buy. :roll:


You're sounding like that mad old tramp again...

All this boils down to is arrogance. That belief that you couldn't possibly be mistaken about Apple products, so the only explanation for their popularity is stupid, gullible consumers. The irony is, all this ranting just makes *you* look uninformed.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> It's really easy to quote using tapatalk, but cut and paste is a pain normally


Ahhh maybe that's what I'm getting a bit confused with also thanks Walls 

Also is it easy to scroll down and up within a website scroll bar on the iPad? The reason I ask is I can't do this on my iphone looking at say something like a menu on a website!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It's really easy to quote using tapatalk, but cut and paste is a pain normally
> ...


To scroll an element within a page, use two fingers instead of one.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Cue Spandex in 3... 2... oh too late! 

Informed enough to know that I want my devices to connect to each other with normal connectors that World + Dog can use. Tablet-wise I've used Apple and the competition and ultimately find tablets to be of limited benefit or practicality. There are some very simple things that are just less efficient with a touch interface (already some examples above), and some that are more efficient - scrolling and zooming being the main ones.

Informed enough to know that I don't want to join an ecosystem where I need to buy accessories all over again. Informed enough to know that iTunes isn't how I want to sync a device, manage media, or buy media. Informed enough to value a competitive market enough that I don't have to channel all my money through one company. I can buy devices from a range of manufacturers and they'll all play nicely together. Why? Decent standards. Apple can't even keep their own proprietary pin layout consistent between versions of their own products - the iPod connector being a good example. Upgrade.. and buy all your accessories again. YAY! Bless Steve for "revolutionising" the way people communicate (using technology that already existed) and the way they get ripped off. :roll:

If I had an Apple tablet, I couldn't do one of those happy family sharing things where someone takes some joyous photos and passes the SD card to someone to look at the photos and pass them around. With Applle they'd have to bring their computer too. No SD slot. Mighty convenient. Now I have to bring two devices to the gathering. So there goes one use case for photo browsing on an iPad since you need a computer to get the stuff on the "magical" fondleslab.

If I had an Apple tablet, my movies and widescreen programmes would either be way smaller than the screen, or I'd have to crop them to fill more of the screen. So there goes the case for an outdated 4:3 aspect ratio. I'd have to find something to prop the device up for extended viewing. Why would I bother?

If I want to listen to music, I'll use a much smaller device, or a decent sound system. So there goes the case for that.

For casual browsing that doesn't require much typing, tablets are ok. For casual game playing, they're good fun, it's a nice form factor. They're quite handy in the kitchen but a book has the edge. For reading outdoors, they're horrid. For largely passive consumption of information, they're quite efficient. For everything else, there are more practical, or smaller, or better quality devices available.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> CRT? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Like iWhatevers, I haven't been swung by TFT-marketing. My second monitor is TFT, my work monitors are TFT, but the one that counts is CRT.

Why? Because it can refresh at a healthy 75Hz+, it can display a wide gamut of colours and be viewable from any angle, when the screen updates, the whole screen updates correctly, there is no ghosting or over-drive artefacts. And most importantly, there is no input lag. When a frame is sent, it's displayed instantly instead of 40ms later.

Sure, there is the downside that we were all told about, size, weight, inconvenience. But as I set it up on day one several years ago, I haven't had to readjust it; and it's been sat on my huge desk for the last 5 years without moving - hardly an inconvenience. I desire a new monitor, but there is no technology out there that can rival it yet.



YoungOldUn said:


> Do sales figures lie?


Rarely, the question is, what do sales figures tell us about society?

Personally, I don't dispute Apple products are the most popular thing since Nike, or Reebok, or whatever it was the cool kids were wearing at school was. But as then, I do object to the ignorant and arrogance that Apple "fanbois" display (and this is a specific type of person, the blind-less belief in Apple instead of those who weigh up what Apple bring to a product and make an informed decision - we have both types in our midsts).


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Cue Spandex in 3... 2... oh too late!


me posting in a thread about Apple is almost as predictable as you doing it. Almost, but not quite.



ScoobyTT said:


> Informed enough to know that I want my devices to connect to each other with normal connectors that World + Dog can use. Tablet-wise I've used Apple and the competition and ultimately find tablets to be of limited benefit or practicality. There are some very simple things that are just less efficient with a touch interface (already some examples above), and some that are more efficient - scrolling and zooming being the main ones.


Informed enough to know that you don't want to do something? That's not being informed, that's just making a decision. Other people make the opposite decision - they're no more or less informed than you, they just have different requirements and priorities to you.



ScoobyTT said:


> Informed enough to know that I don't want to join an ecosystem where I need to buy accessories all over again.


Which mp3 player vendor sells successive versions which have identical dimensions and connector locations??


ScoobyTT said:


> Informed enough to know that iTunes isn't how I want to sync a device, manage media, or buy media.


Again, this is just a decision. I started using iTunes before I owned an iPod. It was the reason I bought the iPod, in fact. It was easily the best music management software I'd used so I wanted to extend that by also using the syncing (drag and drop was the most painful way of putting music on an mp3 player ever invented).


ScoobyTT said:


> Informed enough to value a competitive market enough that I don't have to channel all my money through one company. I can buy devices from a range of manufacturers and they'll all play nicely together. Why? Decent standards.


To be honest, I wonder what this 'range of devices' which need to play nicely together actually is.


ScoobyTT said:


> Apple can't even keep their own proprietary pin layout consistent between versions of their own products - the iPod connector being a good example.


The pin layout hasn't changed since the iPod launched. They just stopped supporting the firewire power line, in the devices. It was more of an issue with 3rd party devices which hadn't included the USB power line to save money.



ScoobyTT said:


> If I had an Apple tablet, I couldn't do one of those happy family sharing things where someone takes some joyous photos and passes the SD card to someone to look at the photos and pass them around. With Applle they'd have to bring their computer too. No SD slot. Mighty convenient. Now I have to bring two devices to the gathering.


This is hilarious. Did you manage to keep a straight face as you wrote that gibberish? There are family gatherings where everyone is sitting there with their laptops, ready for their turn with the SD card???



ScoobyTT said:


> If I had an Apple tablet, my movies and widescreen programmes would either be way smaller than the screen, or I'd have to crop them to fill more of the screen. So there goes the case for an outdated 4:3 aspect ratio. I'd have to find something to prop the device up for extended viewing. Why would I bother?


The iPad screen is better for browsing because it's 4:3. It comes down to what you want to use it for most. I don't watch much video on it (I'm rarely in a situation where I want to watch a film, but not on a TV) so there goes the case for a 16:9 aspect ratio (see how easy it is to slate a product based purely on my own personal preferences?)



ScoobyTT said:


> For casual browsing that doesn't require much typing, tablets are ok. For casual game playing, they're good fun, it's a nice form factor. They're quite handy in the kitchen but a book has the edge. For reading outdoors, they're horrid. For largely passive consumption of information, they're quite efficient. For everything else, there are more practical, or smaller, or better quality devices available.


Exactly!! Finally you get it at the end. It's good for *some* stuff. That's all anyone who buys one thinks. Your problem is, you see Apples stupid marketing, then see people buying the products and you actually believe that this must be the only reason behind it. I love my iPad, but it's not a laptop and won't ever replace it. For the things it does well though, it's worth having.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I view pictures taken with my camera on my iPad. I either plug in a small adapter which is a SD card reader (much like an external reader for a PC only neater  ) and insert the SD car into it or I use a USB adaper. Both adapters were bought fom ebay as a package.












> With the iPad Camera Connection Kit, it's incredibly easy to download photos from your digital camera to your iPad so you can view them on the gorgeous iPad display and share them with family and friends. After you make the connection, your iPad automatically opens the photos app, which lets you choose which pictures to import, then organizes the selected photos into albums. When you sync iPad to your PC or Mac, the photos on your iPad are added to your computer's photo library. iPad and the Camera Connection Kit support standard photo formats, including JPEG and RAW.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> I view pictures taken with my camera on my iPad. I either plug in a small adapter which is a SD card reader (much like an external reader for a PC only neater  ) and insert the SD car into it or I use a USB adaper. Both adapters were bought fom ebay as a package.


Did you buy it so you wouldn't feel left out at family gatherings?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Cue Spandex in 3... 2... oh too late!
> ...


Hey perhaps I just like fishing.



Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Informed enough to know that I want my devices to connect to each other with normal connectors that World + Dog can use. Tablet-wise I've used Apple and the competition and ultimately find tablets to be of limited benefit or practicality. There are some very simple things that are just less efficient with a touch interface (already some examples above), and some that are more efficient - scrolling and zooming being the main ones.
> ...


Where did I say I didn't want to do something? Do you just make this stuff up? Or when you're twisting people's words do you just tie yourself in knots to the extent that you can't help but come out with total codswhallop? :roll:



Spandex said:


> they're no more or less informed than you, they just have different requirements and priorities to you.


Where did I say anyone was less informed? Or that they didn't have different requirements? You _can_ read, can't you?



Spandex said:


> Which mp3 player vendor sells successive versions which have identical dimensions and connector locations??


Connector location is irrelevant to USB.



Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Informed enough to know that iTunes isn't how I want to sync a device, manage media, or buy media.
> ...


Based on information, and therefore is an informed decision, as most tend to be. Again this is just you trying to read between the lines and failing dismally.



Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I can buy devices from a range of manufacturers and they'll all play nicely together. Why? Decent standards.
> ...


Well when you use globally-accepted standards, anything can play nicely. Unfortunately when you have proprietary connectors you have to tend to have to pay the premiums associated with captive markets.



Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Apple can't even keep their own proprietary pin layout consistent between versions of their own products - the iPod connector being a good example.
> ...


Thanks for the info. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



Spandex said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > If I had an Apple tablet, I couldn't do one of those happy family sharing things where someone takes some joyous photos and passes the SD card to someone to look at the photos and pass them around. With Applle they'd have to bring their computer too. No SD slot. Mighty convenient. Now I have to bring two devices to the gathering.
> ...


Of course not. We don't all post with utter seriousness you know.



Spandex said:


> There are family gatherings where everyone is sitting there with their laptops, ready for their turn with the SD card???


How on Earth did you twist the above into that? :lol: :roll: Consider the kind of scenario you find in a typical cheesy commercial where a gadget such as a tablet is portrayed as being an integral part of bringing people together to share {media}. It's moot though, as YoungOldUn points out, an SD card adapter is available for the iPad. Other tablets don't need one though. It's another expense, and another accessory to keep in your pocket when it'll be needed. Clutter for the sake of not putting in a standard part that probably costs about 2 cents when bought en masse.



Spandex said:


> The iPad screen is better for browsing because it's 4:3. It comes down to what you want to use it for (see how easy it is to slate a product based purely on my own personal preferences?)


Quite, but then a 16:9 screen in portait mode is better for reading as it's a better match for books. The rest of the world went widescreen ages ago for general usage, and the iPad is sold as a catch-all device, rather than "best for browsing" is it not?



Spandex said:


> Exactly!! Finally you get it at the end. It's good for *some* stuff. That's all anyone who buys one thinks.


Wow, you totally missed the second paragraph didn't you? Were you too busy trying to be convoluted to notice the point about some things being better with a touch interface? My conclusion was being set up long before you thought it was a eureka moment.



Spandex said:


> Your problem is, you see Apples stupid marketing, then see people buying the products and you actually believe that this must be the only reason behind it.


Nope. I've already covered my view of tablets in general.



Spandex said:


> I love my iPad, but it's not a laptop and won't ever replace it.


It wasn't marketing, directly anyway, but didn't his Steviness say that it was a netbook/laptop killer? Moot point, I don't care really :wink:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Where did I say I didn't want to do something? Do you just make this stuff up? Or when you're twisting people's words do you just tie yourself in knots to the extent that you can't help but come out with total codswhallop? :roll:


Sigh... The thing you don't want to do is buy the Apple product.



ScoobyTT said:


> Where did I say anyone was less informed? Or that they didn't have different requirements? You _can_ read, can't you?


Where you claim that people buying Apples products are falling for the marketing in spite of the obvious (to you) shortcomings of the device.



ScoobyTT said:


> Connector location is irrelevant to USB.


Erm. Sure. But it is relevant to a lot of accessories, which is what you were talking about. When it changes location on a product, people probably need to buy some new accessories.



ScoobyTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Again, this is just a decision.
> ...


I'm afraid there's nothing about your decision that shows it's informed. You just say you don't want to use iTunes. You may well be informed, but there was nothing in what you said that showed it.



ScoobyTT said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I wonder what this 'range of devices' which need to play nicely together actually is.
> ...


You still haven't said what they are.



ScoobyTT said:


> It's another expense, and another accessory to keep in your pocket when it'll be needed. Clutter for the sake of not putting in a standard part that probably costs about 2 cents when bought en masse.


Well, I don't have any use for a card slot on any device (apart from the camera), as I never take a card out to move the photos. As for USB host, it's actually not a common thing on most non-laptop devices because you need a load of device drivers for it to work.



ScoobyTT said:


> a 16:9 screen in portait mode is better for reading as it's a better match for books. The rest of the world went widescreen ages ago for general usage, and the iPad is sold as a catch-all device, rather than "best for browsing" is it not?


A books size or shape is irrelevant as it's just text. The iPad is indeed a catch-all device, so it would be foolish to size the screen for one function (video). Everything else works well on 4:3.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

It never ceases to amaze me the heated discussion apple products brings out in people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

From a simple question,all of the above gets posted, i only wanted to hear from people who have an i pad2,never mind

By the way ,i am buying one today


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

davelincs said:


> From a simple question,all of the above gets posted, i only wanted to hear from people who have an i pad2,never mind
> 
> By the way ,i am buying one today


Good on you Dave , ignore the rambelings and get one.with any product somebody will always find a negative 
I am on my 2nd one so what ever niggles there are with them did not stop me and love it to bits.even in this post I have learnt something on how to use a function and made it better than it already is 8) 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

davelincs said:


> From a simple question,all of the above gets posted, i only wanted to hear from people who have an i pad2,never mind
> 
> By the way ,i am buying one today


Good on you Dave, enjoy it mate great bit of kit.

Methinks Scooby needs to get out a bit more and stop worrying quite so much about everything Apple makes :lol: :roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

jamman said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > From a simple question,all of the above gets posted, i only wanted to hear from people who have an i pad2,never mind
> ...


Maybe spandex and scooby could have a day out together, shopping for apple products maybe?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

jamman said:


> Methinks Scooby needs to get out a bit more and stop worrying quite so much about everything Apple makes :lol: :roll:


Who's worried? I gave my thoughts on tablets _as a whole_ having used both Apple and competition, and why Apple's offering doesn't suit what I think such a product should enable a customer to do in an interconnected world where decent standards already exist. You'll note, since you were paying such good attention, that I find the whole form factor regardless of manufacturer largely inferior to existing alternatives and less good than simpler alternatives at a number of basic tasks that tablets are supposed to be killer at. And I acknowledged the few usage cases they are nice for, though that wasn't the epiphany that Spandex would twist to have you believe since it was a view I've always had.

In a consumerist society that is entirely dependent on people buying stuff they don't actually need my buying advice on tablets is the same as it is for anything: weigh up what the purchase can really bring to YOU, and always consider novelty factor and whether you want one just because someone else has got one. Everyone's done that at some point and ended up with something they didn't want. If you want the best of both tablet and non-tablet worlds, something like the Asus Transformer offers the benefits of being able to be just a tablet, with the ability to have a keyboard and doubled 16 hours battery life if you want it. The Slider is also worth a look, but not being able to detach the keyboard limits its worth in my view.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Scooby do you find that peoples eyes glaze over when you are talking to them mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

davelincs said:


> From a simple question,all of the above gets posted, i only wanted to hear from people who have an i pad2,never mind
> 
> By the way ,i am buying one today


You are going to love it Dave I put off buying mine for ages and picked up one In the airport flying out on holiday  In 10 minutes in the airport lounge I had it registered synced with my phone and downloading photos off my camera.

The only grump I have is I cant down load logs of my dive computer because there is no IR link but thats a small price to pay


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What a wonderful toy i have bought today


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yay  good on ya Dave

What apps you got ?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davelincs said:


> What a wonderful toy i have bought today


Which one did you go for in the end Dave wish i had brought the 32 or 64gb now.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

32gb in black, with 3g, lovely


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

davelincs said:


> 32gb in black, with 3g, lovely


Nice. hope you are using it now.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Not at the moment, i have ordered a 3g sim card for it,hopefully it will be delivered by the time i get home,at the moment i am in an hotel miles from home,


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a quick question, do you register these through i tunes?, i have i tunes on a lap top at home


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep the first time you plug it in to itunes it will prompt you to go through the registration but its no big deal


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Has the hotel not got wifi?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No Diveratt,i am using my company laptop with a dongle


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Dave on your purchase ffs dont let scooby know :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

jamman said:


> Congrats Dave on your purchase ffs dont let scooby know :lol: :lol: :lol:


Scooby,i did not buy one ,you convinced me they are a waste of money all £579 :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

{cough}


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:roll: Ignore these charming folk, Dave. I'm interested in your perceptions of the device as time goes by.

£579's a bit steep isn't it? :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Will let you know Scooby


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm sure Dave's opinion will make a world of difference to your blinkered view Scobby :roll: :lol: :lol:

Prats, charming folk make your mind up son :lol: Maybe both :?:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow, you really haven't read a word I've said, have you? Your own views are appearing remarkably blinkered at present, given that you like other folk on here seem only to be able to resort to personal comments when faced with a view you don't like. :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Scobby I called you blinkered son nothing more :-*

Not me calling people prats is it ? :roll: :lol:

Just put my badge on just for you


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> given that you like other folk on here seem only to be able to resort to personal comments when faced with a view you don't like. :roll:


Scoob, you do realise that you posted twice... Once with 'prats' and once with 'charming folk'?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoops. I thought I had edited the post so not sure how that happened. Still, if you want to make the usual remarks about tramps shouting in the park or whatever, then expect a bit of return fire from time to time. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davelincs said:


> 32gb in black, with 3g, lovely


I knew you'd love it. Click the link in my sig. and welcome to Apple ownership. 8)

Cheers

Rich


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rusty m8, can you tell me in an easy way that will not go to deep... apple and flash ??? what is the score


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> rusty m8, can you tell me in an easy way that will not go to deep... apple and flash ??? what is the score


Syd Apple does not support Flash in any way shape or form at the moment and don't seem interested one bit in allowing it anytime soon.

It's the only thing I don't like about Apple.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The latest on it Shag

http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/mobile-apps ... -40094407/


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> rusty m8, can you tell me in an easy way that will not go to deep... apple and flash ??? what is the score


Syd, Apple has had a 'problem' with Flash for sometime citing it to be a 'processor hog' etc. I've always been a bit mystified by that because Flash files can be made to be extremely compact. It has to be said that there is a lot of Flash on the web that isn't properly optimised and I know from personal experience that it used to cause my old MacBook Air to get hot and thus use battery power inefficiently. I don't find that to be the case now on my more recent Air...

Anyway this is one reason why I do not yet own an iPad. That and some connectivity issues that prevent me from giving up my Air in favour of one.

Having said that I still had to download the Flash Player to get Flash files working in Safari on my Air. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pointless device, buy a mac air if u like that type of "apple" crap, else get the BB playbook/samsung galaxy tab or just get a tablet/laptop PC that does everything better.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Pointless device, buy a mac air if u like that type of "apple" crap, else get the BB playbook/samsung galaxy tab or just get a tablet/laptop PC that does everything better.


Poor ol' Toshy always a day late :roll: :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jamman said:


> Syd Apple does not support Flash in any way shape or form at the moment and don't seem interested one bit in allowing it anytime soon.
> 
> It's the only thing I don't like about Apple.


Ironically though, I've often seen the whole Flash thing used as an example of Apple being proprietary and not supporting open standards.

I don't know if Flash is disappearing because of Apple, or just because it was bound to happen as soon as there was an open alternative, but it's absence isn't something I'll be mourning. Apple may have had ulterior motives, but what they said was technically true - it was a resource hog that relied on hardware acceleration to perform at any reasonable level. It was always going to cause issues with small mobile devices.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jamman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Pointless device, buy a mac air if u like that type of "apple" crap, else get the BB playbook/samsung galaxy tab or just get a tablet/laptop PC that does everything better.
> ...


Late maybe, but thats because im in Rome at the expenses of others drinking £500 bottles of wine while discussing the technology that you might see in 2 years time and what needs to be done to make it happen :wink:

Still right tho!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I feel sorry for the "others" poor buggers maybe that explain why they are drinking wine :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


If you think your point was right, then I hope no one there is asking your opinion on the future of mobile technology. I think I'd be strongly inclined to ignore anyone who was so quick to dismiss Apple.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well my iPad and iPhone just got better 8) if you hav a WD streamer or other make of media streamer.... ZappoTV rocks and it's free from the app store

Awesome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent product,the i pad, i will probably change , pc and mobile phones to Apple


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I have had my Ipad 2 for 7 months now and in the beginning i thought I would not find any uses for it. 7 months later I have attached it to my rib cage. At home it gets some use, but the uses I found for it when on a travel are amazing. 
TV set, game console, music companion and musician's assistant, and of course communication and info center. In my last holidays, last summer, I had to charge it every day, because it was getting 10 hours use every day. There is a browser that will play flash content actually, so not a problem there either..... 

By the way it can act as Vag-com as well. It will read engine codes and some sensors with a wifi set up in the car. So you can drive along and watch engine intake temps and HP and so on. Ok not so reliable as liquid or vag com, but at least you don't have to carry a laptop.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Excellent product,the i pad, i will probably change , pc and mobile phones to Apple


Dave, I started out as very anti Apple (Overpriced, limited all of the spiel) then I had to borrow my daughters iPhone. That was it, I went out and bought my own iPhone followed a few weeks later with an iPad. A year down the line and I am writing this on a Macbook Pro.

How times and people change


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davelincs said:


> Excellent product,the i pad, i will probably change , pc and mobile phones to Apple


Hurrah! Another convert! 

Nice one Dave!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YoungOldUn said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent product,the i pad, i will probably change , pc and mobile phones to Apple
> ...


And another!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

2 rocks!!!!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> Well my iPad and iPhone just got better 8) if you hav a WD streamer or other make of media streamer.... ZappoTV rocks and it's free from the app store
> 
> Awesome


+1 works well on my Samsung 42''


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I use my Samsung mobile phone with my WD streamer, works just fine.

£579!? **** me, does it do the laundry too? That does seem a little steep for a low-power device.



Spandex said:


> I don't know if Flash is disappearing because of Apple, or just because it was bound to happen as soon as there was an open alternative, but it's absence isn't something I'll be mourning.


I have to admit I'm more than happy to use a the cheap "does it support Flash" dig every now and then, but in all honestly I've always had a pet hatred for the thing, disable it on anything I own and agree entirely with what Jobs said on the subject.

It does serve a purpose, just not an especially big one. The Animation vs Animator is probably the best use for Flash.

The problems with Job's approach of HTML5 everything is that HTML5 hasn't been defined yet, so chances are the "standards" that Apple are supporting aren't. They're a work in progress and more than likely going to be different by the time they have become standard.

Until that time, Flash provides a workaround to the media centred World Wide Web we're all lapping up currently.

Bring back analogue modems, the most you could hope for was ASCII art. 


```
+&-
                           _.-^-._    .--.
                        .-'   _   '-. |__|
                       /     |_|     \|  |
                      /               \  |
                     /|     _____     |\ |
                      |    |==|==|    |  |
  |---|---|---|---|---|    |--|--|    |  |
  |---|---|---|---|---|    |==|==|    |  |
 ^jgs^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
```


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> The Animation vs Animator is probably the best use for Flash.


Yeah that was brilliant when it did the rounds. My favourite bit is when all the keyframes drop out of the timeline... :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Glad your enjoying your new ipad2 Dave ... I will soon be following you I hope with xmas on the way et all :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent Abi, just Excellent


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So now we can expect your post rate to really zoom right up because you will find an excuse to post using your new ipad!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Glad your enjoying your new ipad2 Dave ... I will soon be following you I hope with xmas on the way et all :wink:


Sado - i wont be talking to you again if you do :wink:


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dotti said:


> So now we can expect your post rate to really zoom right up because you will find an excuse to post using your new ipad!


We had better look out when you get yours Abi :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

is there an app to view and edit word docs on pad2?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Another app I have put on my iPad until an untethered jailbreak is available ( normally I use logmein but its not free) ....Teamviewer and it's free , used for controlling your house pc over wifi or 3GS .i use this a lot as its the way I view my CCTV on my iPad/iPhone because my CCTV uses flash :roll: also start torrents ect ect


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> Well my iPad and iPhone just got better 8) if you hav a WD streamer or other make of media streamer.... ZappoTV rocks and it's free from the app store
> 
> Awesome


Is this what you have Syd?

http://tinyurl.com/79uowce

Do you know if these get BBC iPlayer? Can't find any info anywhere that says yes! :roll:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> is there an app to view and edit word docs on pad2?


Yeah it's called Pages, expensive but worth it - can get it on the phone too and the Mac and with iCloud it all syncs automatically.


----------

